# Mail empfang bricht ab



## Sigix (25. Feb. 2014)

Hallo, 

ich habe auf meinem Mailserver ein Problem mit großen Mails und mehreren Empfängern

Mailserver Debian GNU/Linux 7.3 (wheezy)
Postfix Version 2.9.6

Folgendes Szenario: Ich sende eine Mail mit ca. 16 MB an einen Empfänger (gehostet auf dem Mailserver) im Maillog steht folgendes:

Feb 25 14:12:58 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: < unknown[188.21.xxx.xxx]: RCPT TO:<empfaenger@test.com>
Feb 25 14:12:58 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: extract_addr: input: <empfaenger@test.com>
Feb 25 14:12:58 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: smtpd_check_addr: addr=empfaenger@test.com
Feb 25 14:12:58 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: send attr address = empfaenger@test.com
Feb 25 14:12:58 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: input attribute value: empfaenger@test.com
Feb 25 14:12:58 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: rewrite_clnt: local: empfaenger@test.com -> empfaenger@test.com
Feb 25 14:12:58 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: send attr address = empfaenger@test.com
Feb 25 14:12:58 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: input attribute value: empfaenger@test.com
Feb 25 14:12:58 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: resolve_clnt: `' -> `empfaenger@test.com' -> transp=`dovecot' host=`test.com' rcpt=`empfaenger@test.com' flags= class=virtual
Feb 25 14:12:58 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: ctable_locate: install entry key empfaenger@test.com
Feb 25 14:12:58 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: extract_addr: in: <empfaenger@test.com>, result: empfaenger@test.com
Feb 25 14:13:19 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: check_mail_access: empfaenger@test.com
Feb 25 14:13:19 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: ctable_locate: move existing entry key empfaenger@test.com
Feb 25 14:13:19 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: check_access: empfaenger@test.com
Feb 25 14:13:19 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: reject_unauth_destination: empfaenger@test.com
Feb 25 14:13:19 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: permit_auth_destination: empfaenger@test.com
Feb 25 14:13:19 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: ctable_locate: leave existing entry key empfaenger@test.com
Feb 25 14:13:19 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: ctable_locate: leave existing entry key empfaenger@test.com
Feb 25 14:13:19 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: empfaenger@test.com: not found
Feb 25 14:13:19 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: mail_addr_find: empfaenger@test.com -> (not found)
Feb 25 14:13:19 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: maps_find: canonical_maps: empfaenger@test.com: not found
Feb 25 14:13:19 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: mail_addr_find: empfaenger@test.com -> (not found)
Feb 25 14:13:19 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_email2email.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): empfaenger@test.com = empfaenger@test.com
Feb 25 14:13:19 MAILSRV1 postfix/smtpd[11768]: mail_addr_find: empfaenger@test.com -> empfaenger@test.com
Feb 25 14:13:19 MAILSRV1 postfix/cleanup[11827]: 2C11BE87E76: hold: header Received: from sendserver.test.eu (unknown [188.21.xxx.xxx])??by test.com (Postfix) with ESMTP id 2C11BE87E76??for <empfaenger@test.com>; Tue, 25 Feb 2014 14:12:58 +0100 (CET) from unknown[188.21.xxx.xxx]; from=<sender@test.eu> to=<empfaenger@test.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<sendserver.test.eu>

das wars, mehr steht nicht und das Mail kommt nie an!

(mailscanner und amavis werden spam und AntiVirus scan benutzt)

Meine main.cf

disable_vrfy_command = yes

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

append_dot_mydomain = no


readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key

smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

myhostname = test.com
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = MAILSRV01.test.com, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
default_recipient_limit = 10000
default_destination_recipient_limit = 200
inet_interfaces = all
message_size_limit = 50240000
maximal_queue_lifetime = 1d
bounce_queue_lifetime = 1d
smtp_data_done_timeout = 1200s

smtpd_sasl_type=dovecot

smtpd_sasl_local_domain = $myhostname
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
smtpd_sasl_path=private/auth_dovecot
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $smtpd_sender_login_maps

smtpd_sender_login_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_sender_login_maps.cf

smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access hash:/etc/postfix/access, reject_unknown_address, reject_non_fqdn_sender

smtpd_client_restrictions =
    check_client_access hash:/etc/postfix/access
    permit_mynetworks
    permit_sasl_authenticated
    reject_unauth_pipelining
    reject_rbl_client bl.spamcop.net
    reject_rbl_client dnsbl.dronebl.org
    reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org
    reject_rbl_client ix.dnsbl.manitu.net
    reject_rbl_client combined.njabl.org
    reject_rbl_client zen.spamhaus.org
    reject_rbl_client t1.dnsbl.net.au

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf,mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_email2email.cf

virtual_mailbox_base = /home/vmail/
virtual_mailbox_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_domains_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit = 112400000
virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf
virtual_minimum_uid = 104
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
virtual_transport = dovecot
dovecot_destination_recipient_limit = 1
smtpd_sasl_tls_security_options = noanonymous
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks


meine master.cf

smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd -v
pickup    fifo  n       -       -       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       -       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       -       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       -       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       -       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       -       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
relay     unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
showq     unix  n       -       -       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
retry     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       -       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       -       -       1       anvil
scache    unix  -       -       -       -       1       scache


Kann mir hier wer sagen was hier das Problem ist und wie ich dieses lösen kann ???

Danke jetzt schon mal!

Lg Sigi


----------



## Pinguin (1. März 2014)

Hallo,

wenn ich das richtig sehe wird die Nachricht direkt in die Hold Queue geschoben.
Du kannst dieses einmal mit dem Befehl: "postqueue -p" prüfen.
Wenn die Email dort mit dem Flag i auftaucht, dann wartet die Zustellung dort.

Die smtpd_sender_restrictions steht auch auf der Datei access. Ist dort vielleicht ein HOLD definiert?

Gruß

Rafael


----------



## Sigix (3. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich erhalte die Mail garnicht!
Ich sehe das die Verbindung zu meinem Mailserver aufgebaut wird (postfix - log)
Der Empfang der recipients startet und dann bricht das ganze ab!

auf dem Sende-Server bleiben die Mails in der Queue liegen bis dann nach 2 Tagen der Sender folgende Meldung zurück bekommt

[FONT=&quot]2/28/2014 6:45:53 PM - Remote Server at sende.server.com (10.xxx.xxx.xxx) returned '550 4.4.7 QUEUE.Expired; message expired'
2/28/2014 6:35:05 PM - Remote Server at [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]sende.server.com (10.xxx.xxx.xxx)[/FONT] returned '451 4.4.0 SMTPSEND.SuspiciousRemoteServerError; remote server disconnected abruptly; retry will be delayed'[/FONT]

Das ganze tritt ab ca. 50-60 Emailadressen auf (In der An oder CC oder BCC)

ich bin ratlos was dass sein könnte, mailscanner, spamassassin, amavis, postgrey, ..... ?????

Lg Sigi


----------



## Till (3. März 2014)

Mails mit so vielen Empfängern sind normalerweise spam, daher kann es gut sein dass mailscanner oder amavis die emails als verdächtig einstuft und die verbindung abbricht.kannst Du in Deinem mailprogramm nicht angeben dass er die emails einzeln versendet oder max. 5-10 ins an / bcc schreibt?


----------



## Sigix (3. März 2014)

Zitat von Till:


> Mails mit so vielen Empfängern sind normalerweise spam, daher kann es gut sein dass mailscanner oder amavis die emails als verdächtig einstuft und die verbindung abbricht.kannst Du in Deinem mailprogramm nicht angeben dass er die emails einzeln versendet oder max. 5-10 ins an / bcc schreibt?


Die emails kommen von extern mit so vielen empfängern, manchmal haben diese auch über 200 empfänger eingetragen.... 

Wie genau meinst du das mit dem mailprogramm ????


----------



## Till (3. März 2014)

Was meinst Du mit "vob extern"? Von Deinen Kunden per smtp-auth authentifiziert eigeliefert oder von "wildfremden" dritten mailservern?


----------



## Sigix (3. März 2014)

Zitat von Till:


> Was meinst Du mit "vob extern"? Von Deinen Kunden per smtp-auth authentifiziert eigeliefert oder von "wildfremden" dritten mailservern?


Von wildfremden Mailservern kommenden diese Emails!


----------



## Till (3. März 2014)

Dann ist das Verhalten Deines Servers meiner meinung nach richtig, denn externe emails mit so vielen recipients sind mehr als spam verdächtig, die werden sicherlich von den meisten ISP's abgewiesen. Wenn Du sie doch annehmen möchtest, dann wirst Du Deine Spamfilter anpassen müssen, am Besten mal in der mailscanner und amvis Doku suchen.


----------



## Sigix (3. März 2014)

Zitat von Till:


> Dann ist das Verhalten Deines Servers meiner meinung nach richtig, denn externe emails mit so vielen recipients sind mehr als spam verdächtig, die werden sicherlich von den meisten ISP's abgewiesen. Wenn Du sie doch annehmen möchtest, dann wirst Du Deine Spamfilter anpassen müssen, am Besten mal in der mailscanner und amvis Doku suchen.


Okay, könnte dass auch in Zusammenhang mit großen Anhängen stehen ?
Wenn ich von externen Mailservern eine Mail mit ca. 16 MB oder mehr erhalte, passiert dass selbe.... die Verbindung wird aufgebaut und dann aprubt abgebrochen (hier ist egal ob nur ein Empfänger oder mehr eingetragen sind)


----------



## Till (3. März 2014)

setz mal message size limit und mailbox size limit in ispconfig system > server config auf 0.


----------



## Sigix (3. März 2014)

Zitat von Till:


> setz mal message size limit und mailbox size limit in ispconfig system > server config auf 0.


Diese Einstellungen sind bei mir eingestellt:
message_size_limit = 50240000
mailbox_size_limit = 0


----------

